# Celtics are through with Telfair, according to Wyc



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">Celtics severing ties with Telfair after one season

 Less than a week after Sebastian Telfair was arrested on a gun possession charge, the Boston Celtics are severing ties with the guard after one season.

 "I wanted to let you know that we have removed Sebastian's nameplate from his locker in Waltham. The facts and circumstances of his case have not been determined but he does not have a Celtics locker and we do not anticipate that he will," Celtics managing partner Wyc Grousbeck wrote in an e-mail to the Boston Globe on Tuesday.

"The players on the Celtics have been explicitly warned, this year, to obey the team and league gun prohibition as well as state laws. We take this very seriously and will act accordingly once the facts have been determined," Grousbeck said Friday night.</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

You Celtic fans continue to think that the Telfair and Theo for Roy, Raef, and Dickau trade was good for the Celtics... while the rest of the league laughs at you. BUT if you get the 1st pick, then maybe it was worth it... maybe.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't say that I'm surprised. Telfair's arrest shone a bright spotlight on the salary dump, making ownership look bad. The only way to save face at this point is to climb up on the moral hobby horse and pretend this is about principle rather than money.



B_&_B said:


> You Celtic fans continue to think that the Telfair and Theo for Roy, Raef, and Dickau trade was good for the Celtics... while the rest of the league laughs at you. BUT if you get the 1st pick, then maybe it was worth it... maybe.


They sold Brandon Roy for $13 million and a second round pick. I said this at the time. The same people who hooted me then (playing up Telfair's future contributions) have retreated to that position. But it's the truth. We have cheap owners.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> You Celtic fans continue to think that the Telfair and Theo for Roy, Raef, and Dickau trade was good for the Celtics... while the rest of the league laughs at you. BUT if you get the 1st pick, then maybe it was worth it... maybe.


If they get the 2nd pick, it will still be worth it. Still, that was a horrible trade.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

When scouts said he was a shoot first PG, no one could have imagined they meant litteraly


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

you know he had to suck when the team cuts him for having a gun.somewhere in chicago tank johnson is laughing at him.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

max6216 said:


> you know he had to suck when the team cuts him for having a gun.somewhere in chicago tank johnson is laughing at him.


I'm pretty sure that Tank is in jail right now.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

in a chicago jail?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I'd take one year of salary dump over the rookie of the year any day!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> When scouts said he was a shoot first PG, no one could have imagined they meant litteraly





Attila said:


> I'd take one year of salary dump over the rookie of the year any day!


:lol: 



> The facts and circumstances of his case have not been determined but he does not have a Celtics locker and *we do not anticipate that he will*


What does he mean by "do not anticipate?" He's not suggesting that someone will trade for him, is he? In his short NBA career he's been cought with a gun three times ("I don't know how it got there, under my car seat, with my name and finger prints on it."), no team will trade for an idiot like that.

Hopefully this BS is just the legal stuff.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

If he plays on another team or not - will have nothing to do with guns. NBA teams (and other sports) have shown that as long as a guy has the goods on the court, they could care less what he does off the court. Does he have the goods? So far it looks like no. But any guy who plays for Doc should get another shot. Doc blows at handling youth.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Attila said:


> I'd take one year of salary dump over the rookie of the year any day!


:lol:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> But any guy who plays for Doc should get another shot.


It is absolutely, positively, unequivocally, NOT Glenn Rivers' fault that Telfair is a garbage basketball player, and, by the looks of it, not a really bright human being in general.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

_"ooops....."_


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You know, Wyc might want to reconsider. Another year of cheaping out, and Pierce might demand a trade. Things could get ugly with him sitting there in the stands. He just might need an armed guard. :bsmile:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> It is absolutely, positively, unequivocally, NOT Glenn Rivers' fault that Telfair is a garbage basketball player, and, by the looks of it, not a really bright human being in general.


Who said it was? I stated that Doc blows at handling youth - this is absolutely, positively, and unequivocally true. Well, it's at least true. Gomes rotted on the bench until Doc had to play him. Rondo was rotting as well. Doc does not know his own talent. Is Telfair garbage? Maybe. But we won't know until his next stop. And he will get a shot - maybe even back in his hometown.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Causeway said:


> Is Telfair garbage? Maybe.


I can say with certainty the only plus he has is his crossover. That's a strong indicator that he is most positively rubbish on a basketball court.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He is very quick and at the begining of the season showed he could get to the basket on almost anyone.

By the way I am not defending Telfair. He did not a lot while here, and has had 3 offcourt issues since coming into the league.

But I do think he'll be on another NBA team - and it'll be interesting to see how his career turn outs. If after he next NBA stop he's out of the league, it would not shock me. But I think he'll make it in the league.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DaBosox said:


> I can say with certainty the only plus he has is his crossover. That's a strong indicator that he is most positively rubbish on a basketball court.


I'll have to disagree, as Fabolous will tell you, Bassy likes to get others involved in the shooting. He'll get a shot somewhere.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Time for Telfair to get a new agent as well. Take some responsibility for your actions. Blaming the Celtics is lame.



> Telfair’s attorney, Ed Hayes, criticized the team for taking advantage of his client during a tough time in the 21-year-old’s life, and possibly even of using the incident as an excuse to jettison the point guard after a disappointing season.
> 
> “It’s a cheap shot and my client is very disappointed,” Hayes said. “It seemed to me that they were looking for an opportunity to dump this kid who has worked really hard in his life.
> 
> “He’s a hard-working guy,” he said. “He’s got some problems. He’s got some extenuating circumstances, but the bottom line is that he worked hard to get where he is and a lot of people are counting on him. The Celtics are taking advantage of this situation to get rid of him.”


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I'll have to disagree, as Fabolous will tell you, Bassy likes to get others involved in the shooting. He'll get a shot somewhere.



im impressed eh...with the correct spelling of "fabolous"...touche lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Time for Telfair to get a new agent as well. Take some responsibility for your actions. Blaming the Celtics is lame.


Wow, I should get meself an agent, someone who goes around and blames other people for my mistakes.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

DaBosox said:


> I can say with certainty the only plus he has is his crossover. That's a strong indicator that he is most positively rubbish on a basketball court.


Yet he'd probably still beat you 21-0 in a game of 21. Doc and Danny are just dummies. WHY in the hell do you TRADE Brandon Roy for a 21 year old PG, then DRAFT another point guard in the first round? This wasn't Telfair's fault, it was Doc's for not handling the situation right. Telfair wasn't even STARTING? What? I think Glenn Rivers has proved himself as not an NBA quality head-coach. If the Knicks get this kid, he'll blossom under Isiah.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Yet he'd probably still beat you 21-0 in a game of 21. Doc and Danny are just dummies. WHY in the hell do you TRADE Brandon Roy for a 21 year old PG, then DRAFT another point guard in the first round? This wasn't Telfair's fault, it was Doc's for not handling the situation right. Telfair wasn't even STARTING? What? I think Glenn Rivers has proved himself as not an NBA quality head-coach. If the Knicks get this kid, he'll blossom under Isiah.


There are so many things not correct with this post, it's probably not even worth commenting on.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

knicksfan said:


> Yet he'd probably still beat you 21-0 in a game of 21. Doc and Danny are just dummies. WHY in the hell do you TRADE Brandon Roy for a 21 year old PG, then DRAFT another point guard in the first round? This wasn't Telfair's fault, it was Doc's for not handling the situation right. Telfair wasn't even STARTING? What? I think Glenn Rivers has proved himself as not an NBA quality head-coach. If the Knicks get this kid, he'll blossom under Isiah.


I know Causeway, but I'll try.

If we're playing winners he could get me off the dribble almost every time. The thing is that he'd need to take a couple of jumpers and that is where I get to do my work. I'm 6'4", so I could definitely back him into the post every play. After that I'd let my inner Tim Duncan kick in. I'm also not above posting up from the arc and moving back in.

Since he doesn't play D, I bet I could go on a run of 4-5 a few times. I'd say the final would be 21-14 Bassy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Yet he'd probably still beat you 21-0 in a game of 21.


That really doesn't help Telfair in the NBA, at all.



knicksfan said:


> Doc and Danny are just dummies. WHY in the hell do you TRADE Brandon Roy for a 21 year old PG, then DRAFT another point guard in the first round?


Because the Telfair trade, wasn't for Telfair. They wanted him to succeed, but didn't expect him to.

The trade was made for financial flexibility (well...luxury tax).



knicksfan said:


> This wasn't Telfair's fault, it was Doc's for not handling the situation right.


No, not at all. It was his Girlfriends/Wife's fault that he had a gun. It was Danny's fault for drafthing another point guard. It was Rivers' fault for not starting him EVER this season. It was my neighboors fault for not believe in him. It was NOT Telfair's though.



 knicksfan said:


> Telfair wasn't even STARTING? What?


He started the first 20 odd games.



knicksfan said:


> I think Glenn Rivers has proved himself as not an NBA quality head-coach.


Poor Glenn. First the Magic fans trash-talk him. Then the Celtics fans trash-talk him. And now, even the Knicks are saying bad things about him.

Well, we all agree, he's not a quality NBA head coach.



knicksfan said:


> If the Knicks get this kid, he'll blossom under Isiah.


First of all, I think this quote is hilarious. 

Second, I do hopefully we manage to work something out.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

> Since he doesn't play D, I bet I could go on a run of 4-5 a few times. I'd say the final would be 21-14 Bassy.


Caveat here is that I don't know you and anything is possible. But my guess is (unless you played D1 college basketball) being only 6'4" I doubt you get score 14 on any NBA player, there is a reason they are in the league and you are not.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ainge should convince Lakers to swap distractions with Celtics (resigning and trading Smush Parker for Telfair)


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Telfair wasn't even STARTING? What?


Rajon Rondo, a rookie, was playing much better. Delonte West, a two guard, was playing the point much better. Telfair lost his job fair and square. They were even trying to prep Allen Ray to play the point, and he's not a point guard either. It says a lot when you're fourth in line behind two rookies, one of which doesn't even play your position.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Door open for Telfair: Ainge says guard may stay with C’s



> Despite the charges and posturing, Sebastian Telfair [stats] is still a member of the Celtics [team stats]. You can look it up.
> 
> And despite his owner’s intimations to the contrary, Danny Ainge believes it’s possible Telfair will remain one.
> 
> “Absolutely,” said Ainge, who finished up the two-day workout of potential draftees Corey Brewer and Al Thornton yesterday.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hope this is just a way to include his contract in a trade...i would see the hesitation to cut telfair if he was a good player but he is quite possibly the worst player in the entire nba...get rid of the bum


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i hope this is just a way to include his contract in a trade...i would see the hesitation to cut telfair if he was a good player but he is quite possibly the worst player in the entire nba...get rid of the bum


It sounds like posturing for trade bait. But I don't know about the worst player in the league. No question he had a very poor showing in Boston, but the kid is still like 14 years old and has skills. His head is off though. I bet he has a better career than Banks!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I bet he has a better career than Banks!



on the And-1 mixtape tour??? yes telfair would have a much better carrer :biggrin: ...he should stick to streetball, the nba is for the big boys


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

haha Telfair would (and maybe will be) a star on the and-1 tour. However I was talking about the big boy league. I think he'll be alright. But don't save this post. Delete immediately!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> haha Telfair would (and maybe will be) a star on the and-1 tour. However I was talking about the big boy league. I think he'll be alright. But don't save this post. Delete immediately!



sigged :banana:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

damn!


----------

